# Help with Headlamp



## biker13 (Sep 21, 2011)

What is a good headlamp to get with spot and flood lite capacity?


----------



## tundra12000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Coast makes a good one


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 26, 2011)

Petzl makes the best. That's all I use for hiking, climbing, and caving, but for the money Walmart has one made by Coleman for $30 that is pretty darn good. It has both a low energy mode and a spot light that really throws out some light.


----------



## cmfireman (Sep 27, 2011)

I've read a lot of good things about the Energizers at walmart in the flashlight or camping section.  For the money you can buy a few.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 12, 2012)

get a 4sevens flashlight quark mini 123 and a fenix head band total cost 50 bucks but you have more than a head light then you have a great every day carry light with a multitude of functions some that could save your life if in the woods and are hurt. just read the 4sevens web page on the mini quark 123 you will be blown away.  

light-

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_355&products_id=2045

head band-

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=91


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 12, 2012)

I have an energizer that I've really enjoyed. It has red, spot, flood, and combo spot flood options. It's really easy on batteries, the high priced energizers that came packed with it lasted almost a year with quite a bit of use. the only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't switch off between modes, so you have to run through all the light options to get it to turn off.

I wish I had purchased a headlamp years ago, they are so convenient for grilling, working on things, etc.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 23, 2012)

Coast makes a great, very bright, headlamp that's perfect for finding your way in the dark or working hands free with a light.

http://www.coastportland.com/hl7-led-headlamp.htm


----------



## Boar Hog (Feb 19, 2012)

dlsbiker13 said:


> What is a good headlamp to get with spot and flood lite capacity?



We use the HeadsUp lite made by Pelican.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 20, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I have an energizer that I've really enjoyed. It has red, spot, flood, and combo spot flood options. It's really easy on batteries, the high priced energizers that came packed with it lasted almost a year with quite a bit of use. the only thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't switch off between modes, so you have to run through all the light options to get it to turn off.
> 
> I wish I had purchased a headlamp years ago, they are so convenient for grilling, working on things, etc.



I have the same one!I agree, Its great on batteries with heavy use.I also like the pivot option. Downside is the triple click to turn off!


----------



## drmajor (Mar 11, 2014)

*Headlamp*

I agree that the Petzl is good.

I have gone through a number of the $10 Walmart / energizer, due to water, battery leeks, & etc.

My Petzl just keeps working.  issues= the button batteries don't last long and cost.$$

Last season I got a Black Diamond... Not sure of#.
It has wide floor beam and spot beam.  The spot is over 1 watt+.  Really bright. I can see too many alligator eyes looking back at me..

My son and I, carry at least two lights of different types and replacement batteries x 2.  Have to be able to see to put new ones in.


----------



## swamppirate (Mar 18, 2014)

Used a Petzl in two tours in Iraq....won't use anything else.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 18, 2014)

Black Diamond spot is the best on the market for the money. 

http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Headlamp-Reviews/Black-Diamond-Spot


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Mar 23, 2014)

Hpme Depot and Lowes have several good ones.....

I bought a Coast 150 lumen for about 25.00, and a Rayovac
100 lumen for just at $20.00....Rayovac is better spot and has
low and high settings.......
I like the Rayovac so well, i bought 2......You can take the light
off the headstrap for a handy and bright emergency light you can
keep in your pocket......


----------

